# Which drill for auger?



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

What auger do you all use with an auger? Looking into getting either a nils convertible or a k-drill. I have a milwaukee drill but it is not the fuel series so it has brushes. Do you guys only use brushless drills? I'm worried about the heat a brushed drill will build up drilling and kill the drill. Thanks for the input!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought a Dewalt 20 volt brushless last week for $119. I have to get a adapter for my nils because it isn't set up for it. But my laser works great.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

quackpot- did you get the dewalt compact li ion 20v ?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If so my full size drill died and I have a compact dewalt that I'm thinking about trying. I doubt it will cut very many holes but it's better than nothing


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the nils convertible 8inch and a 20v Dewalt brushless....it works absolutely great...the drill has plenty of power and the nils cuts pretty easy...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also have a Nils. It cuts easy without a drill


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

backfar said:


> I have the nils convertible 8inch and a 20v Dewalt brushless....it works absolutely great...the drill has plenty of power and the nils cuts pretty easy...


Compact or not 20v LI will cut and last a long time.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Here's what I bought.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Strongpersuader.....what kinda cover is that on your nils???the cover that came with mine is a pita...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

quackpot said:


> Here's what I bought.
> View attachment 227420
> View attachment 227421


Nice, just remember to run it on the lowest speed. You will never go back to hand drilling. Going on 3 seasons with the original cutting head on mine and still cuts like new. I've never cut anymore than 20 holes per trip so not sure how many you can get. We should be able to find fish in 20 holes....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

backfar said:


> Strongpersuader.....what kinda cover is that on your nils???the cover that came with mine is a pita...[/QUOTE
> It came stock with my trekker. I think the orange ones have the funky one on it. You can get a much better snap on cover for yours from nils. My blue 8" nils hand auger came with the funky cover too and it sucks.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks...I'm getting a different cover..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

quackpot said:


> Here's what I bought.
> View attachment 227420
> View attachment 227421


I have that exact model and have never used it. I always used the larger one with handle. I will try it out next time. Thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had a clam plate laying around so I put it on it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

quackpot said:


> I bought a Dewalt 20 volt brushless last week for $119. I have to get a adapter for my nils because it isn't set up for it. But my laser works great.


Did you get that new from a store or second hand? I've been pricing them(w/2 batteries, charger, and bag-a so called " Compact KIT"!!) Cheapest I've seen for "brushless" models was in the $165-175 range! If thats the same drill, you got a terrific bargain! Plain drills w/o batteries and charger are way less like $120 or so.(but what good are those?)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Did you get that new from a store or second hand? I've been pricing them(w/2 batteries, charger, and bag-a so called " Compact KIT"!!) Cheapest I've seen for "brushless" models was in the $165-175 range! If thats the same drill, you got a terrific bargain! Plain drills w/o batteries and charger are way less like $120 or so.(but what good are those?)


Amazon had them for 119.00


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought mine at Lowes. Did a search on there site as well as Home Depot. It showed it being $30 off, had to put local store in to show prices.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I know its not the name brand stuff, but I got the 20v 4 ah Li brushless drill at Menards (Master Force brand)
for 89$ on sale. I put it on a clam plate drilled about 30 /40 holes the other day no problems


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lowe's has Porter Cable 20v lithium ion, 2 battery & charger for $89


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Miked913: Is it brushless? If so I'm going to lowes tomorrow!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes brushless.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Did you get that new from a store or second hand? I've been pricing them(w/2 batteries, charger, and bag-a so called " Compact KIT"!!) Cheapest I've seen for "brushless" models was in the $165-175 range! If thats the same drill, you got a terrific bargain! Plain drills w/o batteries and charger are way less like $120 or so.(but what good are those?)


Guys, I get daily ads from Amazon, have checked every hardware and supply store online, and off, and have never found a 20 vt brushless name-brand drill/driver with two batteries and charger for less than $175 and up! If you got one in the say $100+ range, send me a link and I'll buy three of them!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't know why they need to be brushless, I don't think my 20v li is and I have no trouble cutting 30+ holes in 4" of ice. Just sayin.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The brushless motor is just more efficient in general. I'm sure you can use a drill that is not brushless no problem.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I just looked at the one I bought, it's no longer on sale. That's why I posted about the one I bought, so anyone looking for one could get the deal I got. I don't buy much online because I like seeing it in my hand. It had a soft bag, sorry they are no longer on sale. Now it's $179.00


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Guys, I get daily ads from Amazon, have checked every hardware and supply store online, and off, and have never found a 20 vt brushless name-brand drill/driver with two batteries and charger for less than $175 and up! If you got one in the say $100+ range, send me a link and I'll buy three of them!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-20V-...176816?hash=item1a240ffb30:g:rCIAAOSwnHZYcn7x

$128 You can buy me a 6 pack. Plenty on EBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWALT-DCD7...576624?hash=item28295bd770:g:TCwAAOSwv9hW6AI2

Here's one for $92


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You need a drill with high torque no matter what brand it is for a longer life but with the little ice we get anymore hand boring is good enough. All this warm weather is all my fault though. I bought an eskimo propane auger two years ago and it's been warm ever since and the ice hasn't been thick enough to necessitate taking it out on the lake.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was again at Lowe's the one at Ridge park, Parma/Brooklyn. They have Porter Cable 20v (2) lithium ion batteries brushless drills with 1/2" chuck for $79


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-20V-...176816?hash=item1a240ffb30:g:rCIAAOSwnHZYcn7x
> 
> $128 You can buy me a 6 pack. Plenty on EBay.
> 
> ...


Well, there you go! Seek-And you shall receive! That P-C is a DEAL! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have the Dewalt 20V XR drill, it is not brushless, but is one of the heavy duty drills regardless. I used it last year and drilled quite a few holes trying to get away from the dink yellow perch at Clear Fork Res
https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCD980M2-Li-Ion-Premium-3-Speed/dp/B008D6IDIO


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TDD11 said:


> I have the Dewalt 20V XR drill, it is not brushless, but is one of the heavy duty drills regardless. I used it last year and drilled quite a few holes trying to get away from the dink yellow perch at Clear Fork Res
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCD980M2-Li-Ion-Premium-3-Speed/dp/B008D6IDIO


Same here... works great.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

A higher AH on your batteries along w high torque is what your after. 1.5 AH batteries ain't going to make the cut


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

When you say use it on lowest setting, do you mean on screw setting or drill setting?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The Dewalt drill has a #1 or#2 on the top of drill....#1 is the high torque #2 is the high speed....this has nothing to do with the different settings for the slip of the drill chuck...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...ries-1-3Ah-Charger-and-Bag-DCD777C2/207105622...
You can buy separate bigger batteries. I saw 5amp if you need more power!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

*DEWALT 20-Volt Max 1/2-in Cordless Brushless Drill*


Item # 797362 Model # DCD777C2

 (64 Reviews)








NEW LOWER PRICE
$99.00 Was $149.00
SAVE 33% thr


----------

